# MTB für Kinder Bikepark tauglich



## Dr.Bob (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad für meinen Junior. Er ist 9 Jahre alt und momentan 1,43 m groß.
Das Fahrrad sollte  Bikepark tauglich sein aber wir wollen es auch für normale Ausfahrten bei uns in der Gegend nutzen können.
Momentan ist das Propain Yuma unser Favorit.....
Was habt ihr noch für Erfahrungen mit anderen Herstellern? Was gibt es für vergleichbares?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bernd e (13. Februar 2019)

Bei uns im Verein fährt einer ein Yuma (das alte, was noch ein umgebautes Tyee war) und einer ein Tyee in S.
Der Yuma-Pilot ist etwa 1,40 und der Tyee S Pilot etwa 1,50 groß. Beide 9 Jahre. Die Propain´s sind def. tauglich für Bikepark (fahre ich selbst seit einigen Jahren).
Gebraucht ein Yuma finden ist aber schwer. Das neue (eingelenker) kenn ich nicht näher.

Wer mit 24" auskommt (Größe des Kids), wäre das Transition und Norco eine Option. Machen beide einen guten Eindruck und das Transition fährt ein 8-Jähriger bei uns und kenne es daher näher. Ein gut verarbeitetes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bob (13. Februar 2019)

Ich denke eher das es bald richtung 26" geht.  Wäre halt schön wenn es "mitwächst" und man es von 24" auf 26" umrüsten kann. Aber ich schau mir mal die beiden von dir erwähnten Räder an...


----------



## mick_1978! (14. Februar 2019)

Alternativ gibt es noch, wenn man Glück hat eins zu ergattern, das YT play 24. Das hat sich allerdings nicht umbauen lassen.

Mit schrauberischem Geschick kann man auch ein YT Play oder Scott Voltage FR entsprechend aufbauen. Letzteres habe ich über den Winter für meinen 1,31 m großen mit 24" Laufrädern, kürzerem Dämpfer und kurzen Ausfallenden aufgebaut. Gewicht liegt je nach Bereifung bei dem Rad bei 12,6 bis 13,4 kg. Potential zur Gewichtsreduktion ist natürlich noch jede Menge vorhanden.

Das Foto ist nicht der aktuelle Stand. Nach den ersten Fahrten hat er nun einen Flatbar, anderen Vorbau und leichtere Reifen drauf. Des weiteren wird er jetzt noch ne Reba anstatt der verbauten Revelation bekommen.


----------



## bernd e (14. Februar 2019)

Von Bergamont gab es mal eins, ist aber aktuell nicht mehr im Programm.
Bim Bikemarkt steht ab und zu eins drin.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1119022-bergamont-big-air-tyro-24


----------



## mick_1978! (14. Februar 2019)

Stimmt. Das hatte ich auch gesehen.
Ich hatte mich für das Voltage entschieden, weil es durch die verschiedenen Dämpferaufnahmen und Ausfallenden sehr variabel ist.


----------



## Dr.Bob (14. Februar 2019)

Ok ....alles klar! Dann werd ich wohl mit keinem von den genannten Rädern was falsch machen. 
Ich denke das es dann auf das Yuma rauslaufen wird....


----------



## LockeTirol (15. Februar 2019)

Das Tyee Flo in S oder XS wäre meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Das Yuma ist fast schon zu klein. 
Von Giant gibt's zum Teil auch gebraucht recht kleine Bikes.

Das erwähnte YT ist definitiv zu klein.


----------



## Dr.Bob (16. Februar 2019)

Das Tyee wird aber nur in 27,5“ angeboten. Kann Gabel und Dämpfer auf das geringe Gewicht von meinem Junior richtig einstellen? 
Das könnte man natürlich länger fahren....das Yuma denke ich maximal 2 Jahre...


----------



## oppaunke (16. Februar 2019)

Ich werf noch den RM Reaper in den Raum. das kannste auch auf 26" aufbocken und das ist sowohl Bikepark- als auch tourentauglich.
Ole ist jetzt mit 8 ca. 1,35m und fährt noch auf 24".Bald sollte die Absenkstütze passen.
Denke ab ca. 1,40 / 1,45m bauen wir auf 26" um.
Dann sollte das Rad noch locker 3 Jahre passen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Dr.Bob (17. Februar 2019)

@LockeTirol: das tyee wird auf der propain Homepage ab Größe S angeboten, also ab ca 1,55 m Körpergröße..das ist dann definitiv zu groß! 

@oppaunke: Hab das Rocky Mountain gerade angeschaut...macht auch ein guten Eindruck! Da muss ich mal schauen ob’s ein Händler in der Nähe gibt zum probesitzen.

Das Commencal Supreme Junior sieht auch gut aus! Das muss ich auch mal noch aus der Nähe anschauen! Da sagt die Grössentabelle 1,40-1,60m. Ist halt relativ schwer im Gegensatz zum Propain. Es ist super ausgestattet aber teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (17. Februar 2019)

wenn es ein wenig auch für bergauffahren sein soll, dann werfe ich an dieser stelle noch mal das marin hawk hill jr in die runde.
mit 120-130mm federweg wohl ähnlich wie das rm, mit 24 und 26" fahrbar und m.e. für den preis gut ausgestattet.
live kenne ich es aber leider nicht.


----------



## oppaunke (17. Februar 2019)

Dr.Bob schrieb:


> @LockeTirol: das tyee wird auf der propain Homepage ab Größe S angeboten, also ab ca 1,55 m Körpergröße..das ist dann definitiv zu groß!
> 
> @oppaunke: Hab das Rocky Mountain gerade angeschaut...macht auch ein guten Eindruck! Da muss ich mal schauen ob’s ein Händler in der Nähe gibt zum probesitzen.
> 
> Das Commencal Supreme Junior sieht auch gut aus! Das muss ich auch mal noch aus der Nähe anschauen! Da sagt die Grössentabelle 1,40-1,60m. Ist halt relativ schwer im Gegensatz zum Propain. Es ist super ausgestattet aber teuer.


Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Dr.Bob (17. Februar 2019)

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Lindau am Bodensee...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo. Ich suche auch für meinen Sohn ein Bike, das sowohl im Park als auch für Touren geeignet sein soll. Er ist aber erst 123 cm groß und wird nächsten Monat 7. Ich überlege zwischen dem Transition Ripcord 24 und vielleicht dem Kona Stinky. 
Wenn möglich sollte es für länger nutzbar sein, also auf 26 Zoll umrüstbar sein.
Hat denn jemand Erfahrung oder Tipps für mich?

Danke Robin


----------



## oppaunke (17. Februar 2019)

Dr.Bob schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Nähe von Lindau am Bodensee...


oh, das sollte in Deutschland so ziemlich der am weitesten entfernte Punkt von uns aus sein.
sorry, ansonsten hättet ihr gern ne Probefahrt machen können.


----------



## Marcy666 (18. Februar 2019)

Servus,

Ich schmeiße dann hier noch das Mondraker Factor 24 in den Raum:

Mein kleiner wird nächste Woche 9 Jahre.
Er fährt es seit letzten Sommer mit 26 Zoll Rädern.
Fahrfertig inc. verstellbarer Sattelstütze 11,9 kg.

Das Rad taugt sowohl für Bikepark als auch für Touren.
Sind viel auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs (Hometrail), waren aber auch schon in Saalbach, Leogang und Winterberg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bob (18. Februar 2019)

Ok...auch schön !

Im Yuma ist ja die Manitou Machete Gabel verbaut....taugen die was?


----------



## oppaunke (18. Februar 2019)

ich muß mich selbst nochmal verbessern.
Den aktuellen 2019 Reaper kannst du mit 24" fahren und dann auf 26", 26+ und sogar auf 27,5" aufbocken.
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Dr.Bob (18. Februar 2019)

Wir haben heute schlussendlich das Yuma bestellt. Ich hab mir alle anderen jetzt noch genau angeschaut. Das Yuma war jetzt schnell verfügbar und wir konnten es direkt in Vogt bei Propain probesitzen. Ich denke die bikes schenken sich alle nicht viel. Der wiederverkaufswert scheint recht hoch zu sein, so das wir es in 2 Jahren wieder verkaufen können. Ich habe gleich den 26" upgrade kit dazu genommen das wir es dann stressfrei umbauen können....
Vielen dank nochmal für die vielen Antworten....


----------



## BermRunner (19. Februar 2019)

Dr.Bob schrieb:


> Wir haben heute schlussendlich das Yuma bestellt. Ich hab mir alle anderen jetzt noch genau angeschaut. Das Yuma war jetzt schnell verfügbar und wir konnten es direkt in Vogt bei Propain probesitzen. Ich denke die bikes schenken sich alle nicht viel. Der wiederverkaufswert scheint recht hoch zu sein, so das wir es in 2 Jahren wieder verkaufen können. Ich habe gleich den 26" upgrade kit dazu genommen das wir es dann stressfrei umbauen können....
> Vielen dank nochmal für die vielen Antworten....


Meld dich dann bei mir! Ich würde es dir gerne abkaufen. Passt, in zwei Jahren kann meiner 24 zoll fahren.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Februar 2019)

Dr.Bob schrieb:


> Wir haben heute schlussendlich das Yuma bestellt. Ich hab mir alle anderen jetzt noch genau angeschaut. Das Yuma war jetzt schnell verfügbar und wir konnten es direkt in Vogt bei Propain probesitzen. Ich denke die bikes schenken sich alle nicht viel. Der wiederverkaufswert scheint recht hoch zu sein, so das wir es in 2 Jahren wieder verkaufen können. Ich habe gleich den 26" upgrade kit dazu genommen das wir es dann stressfrei umbauen können....
> Vielen dank nochmal für die vielen Antworten....


Ist das denn ein reines downhillbike oder auch Tour tauglich? Und an welcher Größe kann man es fahren?


----------



## Dr.Bob (20. Februar 2019)

@BermRunner: ja das mach ich dann...
@Fliewatüüt: nein das denke ich nicht! Aber ein Praxis Test hab ich noch nicht. Es ist relativ leicht für ein Kids bike mit der Ausstattung, deshalb denke ich das man da aufjedenfall die ein oder andere Tour machen kann.


----------



## wolfsgut (20. Februar 2019)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/morew...-rock-shox-boxxer-rc-special?number=sw13814.1

Zwar nur als DH zu gebrauchen,aber ein gutes Angebot ( Rahmengröße S ) Das Set gibt es grad für 1490 Euro


----------



## mwcycles (20. Februar 2019)

Warum wird "Bikepark-tauglich" eigentlich immer mit "Fully und viel Federweg" gleichgestellt? Wenn ich mir die Bilder und Videos hier anschaue, dann handelt es sich immer um perfekt geshapte Murmelbahne, kein Kiesel, keine Wurzel!
Ich finde est schade, wenn Kinder sofort mit Fully "verwôhnt" werden, gerade in dem Alter kann man am besten Fahr-und Sprungtechnik lernen, und auch mit dem Hardtail (oder komplett starr) viel Spass haben. In Pra-Loup habe ich so manche Kinder gesehen, die sich mit dem ungewohnten, gemieteten Fully die Pisten hinunterquälten, während mein Sohn mit seinem 20" Rad mit Starrgabel mit Begeisterung durch die Spitzkehren flitzte. An grössere Sprünge haben wir uns noch nicht gewagt, das übt er jetzt auf dem BMX (mit 28mm Reifen und 5 bar!)


----------



## oppaunke (28. Februar 2019)

Das ist vermutlich ne glaubensfrage.die fahrtechnik auf starr ist einfach völlig anders als mit fully. Somit müssen sich Kinder  (und Erwachsene ) beim Umstieg aufs jeweils andere sowieso umstellen.
Und ich gehe davon aus, dass die wenigsten Kids irgendwann mal wieder auf starr umsteigen werden um von der erlernten fahrtechnik zu profitieren.
In deinem Fall ists wohl ganz interessant weil dein Sohn auch BMX fährt.
Hier gibt's nur wurzelige trails.da taugt starr einfach nix.warum also damit anfangen!?
Fully fährt sicherer, die Kids ermüden auf tour nicht so schnell und dann bleibt der Spaß am radfahren auch erhalten.
Von daher, pro Fully ! 
Und die murmelbahnen in den bikepark sind super um die kleinen nach und nach an höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu gewöhnen.
Ob mit fully oder starr ist dabei erstmal egal.da lernen die Kinder aber unglaublich schnell und viel über bikekontrolle,  bremsen, Sprünge kurventechnik etc.
Naja, wie oben erwähnt, glaubensfrage...
Gruß, 
Christian


----------



## mwcycles (28. Februar 2019)

Im Wurzeltrail sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus, es ging hier aber explizit um Bikepark, und es wird automatisch von Bikepark = viel Federweg ausgegangen. Wenn ich sehe, was die grösseren Jungs im BMX-Club springen... und die können es natürlich auch mit dem Fully, landen sehr sauber und sind dadurch schneller.
Und im Pumptrack hat ein Fully schon mal gar nichts zu suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bob (1. März 2019)

Ja das ist ja auch in Ordnung so!
Wir machen den Sport ja nicht seit gestern....und er ist auch kein Anfänger! Springen etc. klappt gut da er oft im dirtpark (ohne fully) und Motocross fährt !!
Aber die Handgelenke werden es ihm danken wenn er einigermaßen Federweg hat wenn’s mal wurzelig wird. Bremswellen die auch in den geshapten bikepark Pisten auf kurz oder lang entstehen sind einfach angenehmer mit fully ....!
Aber jeder wie er will....


----------



## josch0dw (26. Juni 2019)

Moin, 

Hat inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Martin HAWK HILL JR gesammelt? 

Danke


----------

